# ÁREA DE LAZER > Mergulho >  AmoraSub FotoDigiSub 08 - Campeonato Nacional de Fotografia Digital Subaquática

## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

ra viva




> Liquid Breathing,
> 
> Foi apresentado durante o decorrer do ExpoSub 2008, no Montijo, o "amoraSub FotoDigiSub 08"
> 
> Este ano, o Campeonato contará com 5 provas sendo 4 de presença obrigatória para todos os participantes com o mesmo numero de vagas disponíveis ( 24 concorrentes ), mantendo o mesmo preço de inscrição e de prova do ano passado.
> 
> As inscrições abriram na 2ª feira passada, dia 28 de Abril de 2008, e podem ser realizadas por fax 212258915 ou email: fotodigisub@apdm.org.pt
> Sendo que neste momento já existem poucas vagas.
> 
> ...


...e então alguém para concorrer...

Atenciosamente
Pedro "liquid Breathing" Nuno

----------

